# Blazed-Amigo's Famous



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

such a cutie!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww!!!


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

What a cute rattie!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

hes so cute is it just me or has he got a short tail? lol prob just me as my rats have hugggeeee tails!


----------



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

he has a normal tail


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

lol i think my rats have abnormaly long tails lol


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

aww rattie yawning pics !! i can never get them fast enough  i sit for hours lol


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awww! how do you get the little fella sit in one place so nicely! mine would never do that!

*pats the little rattie*


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

omg.....now how can ANY person think rats are gross.... effing adorable man


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww! He is so adorable!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Look out it's lion rat! What a sleepy boy! Such a cutie


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow!! He's adorable! And those yawning pics are great!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummmmm...... You must have been boring him with taking pictures! lol.... But ti went for the better... He's cute


----------

